# Stromboli Fatty - August Throwdown Entry



## bmaddox (Oct 8, 2015)

Here is my Stromboli Fatty - The Judge's Choice in the Aug-Sept Throw-down:

Started with the traditional bacon weave













IMG_1790.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Rolled out a pound of Italian style sausage













IMG_1791.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Filled it with baby portabella mushrooms, chopped green bell pepper, diced red onions, fontina cheese, and mozzarella. 













IMG_1792.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015


















IMG_1793.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Rolled up and ready for the smoker













IMG_1794.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Here is the fatty post smoke. 250 degrees for three hours













IMG_1795.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Rolled out my pizza dough and proceeded to wrap the fatty. Once it was rolled I egg washed it to help it brown













IMG_1796.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






The fatty all nice and golden brown out of the oven. Baked at 400 degrees for 20 minutes. 













IMG_1797.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Sliced open and ready to eat!













IMG_1799.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






Served up with a side of marinara sauce. 













IMG_1807.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Oct 8, 2015






This thing was really good. The only change I will make next time is to do a 50/50 mixture of sausage and ground beef.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2015)

That's mouth watering right there.

Great job.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 8, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good. And congrats on the throw down!!!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 12, 2015)

c farmer said:


> That's mouth watering right there.
> 
> Great job.





driedstick said:


> Dang it man that looks good. And congrats on the throw down!!!!
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks guys. It will definitely be a repeat item.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 13, 2015)

BM, You are making me hungry!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2015)

That was a Fantastic entry! Spot on, on every aspect. You got my vote!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 13, 2015)

Outstanding, bmaddox!! I thought my entry was pretty good, but when I saw yours, I knew I was a goner LOL! Going to try the pizza dough with whatever kind of fattie in the future (not too distant!). Keep the ideas comin'! 
PS Wanted to give points but couldn't figure out how...


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 14, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> BM, You are making me hungry!


It makes me hungry too. I really need to make another one.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> That was a Fantastic entry! Spot on, on every aspect. You got my vote!


Thanks for the vote.


SmokeyMose said:


> Outstanding, bmaddox!! I thought my entry was pretty good, but when I saw yours, I knew I was a goner LOL! Going to try the pizza dough with whatever kind of fattie in the future (not too distant!). Keep the ideas comin'!
> PS Wanted to give points but couldn't figure out how...


Thanks. 

You give points by clicking on the thumbs up icon at the bottom of the post.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok I think I just gave you points, but I'm not sure. I'm new at this and that button didn't do anything on my tablet last night....


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 14, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Ok I think I just gave you points, but I'm not sure. I'm new at this and that button didn't do anything on my tablet last night....


I got the points. Thanks!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2015)

Innovative, pretty, sounds like it was delicious. Points!

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2015)

A great entry! So what was the Prize?...JJ


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 16, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> A great entry! So what was the Prize?...JJ


They offered an A-Maze-N gift set but I already have just about everything they sell so I just opted for a gift card. Regardless it was really nice to get anything at all. Now when my wife complains about all the money I spend I can say "remember that time I won a smoking contest" to justify spending the money.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 16, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> They offered an A-Maze-N gift set but I already have just about everything they sell so I just opted for a gift card. Regardless it was really nice to get anything at all. Now when my wife complains about all the money I spend I can say "remember that time I won a smoking contest" to justify spending the money.


That's a good argument for the smoking cause! I just need to win something now so I can START spending money on it! lol


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 16, 2015)

Not sure how I just saw this but that looks insanely good!  Tonight I am doing all the cooking for my mother in laws b-day and eveyone would have loved this.  Always next time.  Incredible idea!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2015)

Todd has sponsored more Throwdowns than any other company. My first win was an AMNPS Package shortly after they were released. Made me a lifetime customer...JJ


----------

